# Smoker from old DE pool filter



## gregandcaro (Nov 10, 2014)

I am new to this brilliant website and hope someone can provide me some direction/tips on converting an old stainless steel DE pool filter into a vertical BBQ smoker?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 10, 2014)

Have no idea, as I don't know what that is. 

If you can post some photos that would help.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 10, 2014)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## gregandcaro (Nov 11, 2014)

Sure, here is a picture of the filter.

It has the water valve at the bottom and the pressure gauge at the top which I will remove. It has a tightening hinge about 3/4 way up that when loosened can separate the top from the whole unit, so pretty handy. 

It is solid stainless steel and very clean inside (i of course will make 100% certain i burn off anything before i do my first smoke).

thanks again for your thoughts. I am wondering if a UDS model is similar enough in design that it might be used for this filter?


----------



## gregandcaro (Nov 11, 2014)

de filter



__ gregandcaro
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 11, 2014)

I see it now. That would make a good UDS style smoker. Add a couple air intakes at the bottom, add an exhaust at the top, put in some grates and get to smoking! How tall is it and whats the diameter?


----------



## gregandcaro (Nov 11, 2014)

It is 18 inch in diameter and 35 inches high (note thinner bottom round section will be removed)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 11, 2014)

I would plug the hole in the bottom (assuming there will be one once you remove that piece) and the one that comes in near the bottom on the side.

'Given the dimensions I would add two 1" black pipe nipples with valves about 2" up from the bottom. I'd put (3) 3/4" holes in the top for exhaust. You should be able to find a stock grate that will fit. Looks like the lid is pretty tall so I'd put the grate pretty close to the top of the lower part of the filter where the split is. Make yourself a charcoal basket with legs and an ash pan attached to the bottom. I'd use expanded metal for that. For your legs use bolts and for the ash pan use a pizza pan. Bolt the legs through the bottom of the expanded metal and bolt to the pizza pan. If you're not a welder then you can wire the expanded metal to for the basket, or fold it together. There's a link somewhere where someone did that worked great.


----------



## gregandcaro (Nov 11, 2014)

Very helpful thanks. Will let you know how I get on :)


----------



## gregandcaro (Nov 11, 2014)

ok here is the latest picture once i dismantled everything - getting excited now. I have 3 questions i hope you can help me with please :)

i am thinking i should keep the bottom hole and buy a steel screw on "cap" so that i can access the bottom of the smoker if i ever need to and it solves having to cut it off and then weld it closed?

the top outlet valve could be used for a thermostat rather than cutting it off and sealing it closed - is that a good idea or will it be too hot at the apex of the smoker?

the side outlet makes no sense at all and i should cap it off - unless there is something handy you can think of my having a side sir vent or access path?

thanks again for everything.













filter components



__ gregandcaro
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## gregandcaro (Nov 11, 2014)

here is another picture that might be more self explanatory













smoker parts



__ gregandcaro
__ Nov 11, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 11, 2014)

You can just cap the opening no need to weld.


----------



## smokednarwhal (Nov 11, 2014)

Great idea, I love smokers built from unusual items.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Nov 12, 2014)

Very cool.  Look forward to some pics of it in operation and finished product


----------



## gary s (Nov 13, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing this one come together

Gary


----------



## Brewmeister777 (Feb 23, 2018)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I would plug the hole in the bottom (assuming there will be one once you remove that piece) and the one that comes in near the bottom on the side.
> 
> 'Given the dimensions I would add two 1" black pipe nipples with valves about 2" up from the bottom. I'd put (3) 3/4" holes in the top for exhaust. You should be able to find a stock grate that will fit. Looks like the lid is pretty tall so I'd put the grate pretty close to the top of the lower part of the filter where the split is. Make yourself a charcoal basket with legs and an ash pan attached to the bottom. I'd use expanded metal for that. For your legs use bolts and for the ash pan use a pizza pan. Bolt the legs through the bottom of the expanded metal and bolt to the pizza pan. If you're not a welder then you can wire the expanded metal to for the basket, or fold it together. There's a link somewhere where someone did that worked great.



I'm a little new to smoking but am building a similar SS pool filter vertical. Mine only has a big hole on the bottom. No hole on the side. Is there a reason you recommended plugging the bottom hole and using a side hole 2" from bottom? Can I instead just use the bottom hole as my intake? Thanks so much in advance for your thoughts!


----------

